# Holy crap, Rashad McCants



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Anyone watching the ESPN draft preview? Steven A. Smith said when Rashad McCants worked out with the Clippers he hit 62 out of 73 three pointers, all at 25+ feet. That's insane. Any team that needs someone to shoot 3's like Denver, Cleveland, Phoenix, or Indiana would be nuts to pass him up.


----------



## Giddensfor3 (Sep 14, 2004)

Yeah I have always been high on McCants. He can flat out score as well as anybody in the draft.

McCants = Underrated


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

McCants as a player is underrated, but he's one of those headcases.

He'd do tremendously well in a place like LA (Lakers).


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Amare was a 'headcase' too. Never know what'll happen...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Anyone watching the ESPN draft preview? Steven A. Smith said when Rashad McCants worked out with the Clippers he hit 62 out of 73 three pointers, all at 25+ feet. That's insane. Any team that needs someone to shoot 3's like Denver, Cleveland, Phoenix, or Indiana would be nuts to pass him up.




shhhh.. Maybe no one else saw it? And maybe the Clips will take Yaroslav Korolev like that rumored promise??? :biggrin: 

Hopefully, teams remember the "bad attitude" and let him slide to us. If, not I heard Bilas said teams 20 and on should look at Salim Stoudamire. I wouldn't mind taking him then if McCants, and Digou are off the board.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Shooting is way different with a sold out crowd that is cheering against there... I am still not sold on McCants.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

yea theres another guy that shoots like that in practice














Jiri Welsch! thats how so many teams have been fooled into trading for him


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Shooting is way different with a sold out crowd that is cheering against there... I am still not sold on McCants.



Well, he's hit countless game winning, buzzer beating 3's in college. He makes 3's like it is nothing. Defense, no defense, balanced, off balanced, whatever. And in front of a sold out crowd is no problem. He did it every night at UNC in front of 21,750 people, and at some of the roughest places in the world to play basketball like Cameron Indoor. You may not be sold now, but you'll be proven wrong.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I liked McCants for awhile now so. And hes proven he can shoot in college so.


That Peja > Marion signature is funny. I wonder how many agree. This past yr he puts up 20/10, and 2nd player in NBA history to be top 5 in steals and rebounding. Marion doesnt show up for 1 playoff series all of a sudden he sucks? Peja is known for not showing up in playoffs...except this past one but it didn't matter.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> shhhh.. Maybe no one else saw it? And maybe the Clips will take Yaroslav Korolev like that rumored promise??? :biggrin:
> 
> Hopefully, teams remember the "bad attitude" and let him slide to us. If, not I heard Bilas said teams 20 and on should look at Salim Stoudamire. I wouldn't mind taking him then if McCants, and Digou are off the board.



I really hope he falls to PHX. A UNC player, especially McCants on PHX would be a dream come true. I'll go straight to the nba store and order an authentic customized McCants jersey tommorow night if he goes to us.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BaronMcGrady said:


> I really hope he falls to PHX. A UNC player, especially McCants on PHX would be a dream come true. I'll go straight to the nba store and order an authentic customized McCants jersey tommorow night if he goes to us.



Yep, I know how much you love UNC. He'd be a great fit for us. Especially with Q leaving we need someone who can shoot. Prolly even shoot better % too.

But it'd be funny to see a team like Charlotte to take two guys from UNC.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Yep, I know how much you love UNC. He'd be a great fit for us. Especially with Q leaving we need someone who can shoot. Prolly even shoot better % too.
> 
> But it'd be funny to see a team like Charlotte to take two guys from UNC.



Charlotte only takes Felton from UNC I think. But yea, I wouldn't forget about Q, but I wouldn't be upset about him leaving anymore with McCants. Because he *can* shoot better than Q.


----------



## Chasemeifucan (Jun 27, 2003)

Amare was not a head case.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Finally some love for my man, McCants.

The shooting is just the half of it. He is unguardable taking it to the rack.

I have him going top 10 in my Mock, getting heaps of abuse for it, too.

We'll soon find out who's right.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Marvin Williams Jr. said:


> McCants as a player is underrated, but he's one of those headcases.
> 
> *He'd do tremendously well in a place like LA (Lakers).*


:yes:

But he will be drafted by some other team in the first round. I don't think he will fell to 2nd round. Oh well, he's on my dream roster. :sigh:


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

I think mccants also going to be a huge boost for any team. I think he'll be like Ben Gordon.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

> Shooting is way different with a sold out crowd that is cheering against there...


Yeah, like when he drained back to back 3's in the last minute to beat #1 UCONN last year. Or the fact that he made Julius Hodge his prison partner every time they matched up against NCSU.

The problem for McCants isn't the big games, he shows up. It's all the other games, the practices and generally behaving himself. Oh, and that silly little part about playing defense. But make no mistake, he can flat put the ball in the basket. At an insane rate.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

He has the self-proclaimed 2nd best shot in all of college basketball. He is on the record as saying that he has almost the perfect shot, with nearly perfect form. The only player that he'd look to for a more perfect shot: J.J. Reddick.

When I think about it, they are really similar players. McCants is a bit more physical as a defender, but Reddick's been really putting the effort out in that area.

McCants isn't joking around about his shot. It really has the purest form. Elbow is tucked way in, brings it back just a little right of center to guarantee totally perfect alignment, and it's got great arc. He's also got incredibly quick release. It looks like a gunshot. His misses are always a little long or a little short; it's always dead on laterally.

A player like that, with his athleticism, shouldn't be easily overlooked. If he brings a hungry attitude, he could be good for 20 ppg his 2nd year in the league and shoot over 41% from the arc.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

The Nets are reportedly interested in him.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Sorry to burst your bubble Suns fans, but if McCants in on the board at #20 the Nuggets will snatch him up. Leaving ya'll one pick short! Hahaha :banana: 


...Man I hope the Nugs take him if he's there!... :biggrin:


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

Showtyme said:


> He has the self-proclaimed 2nd best shot in all of college basketball. He is on the record as saying that he has almost the perfect shot, with nearly perfect form. The only player that he'd look to for a more perfect shot: J.J. Reddick.
> 
> When I think about it, they are really similar players. McCants is a bit more physical as a defender, but Reddick's been really putting the effort out in that area.
> 
> ...


Salim Stoudamire is a better shooter than McCants and Redick.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

Speaking of him being a headcase, NBADraft.net has him going at #17 to the Pacers. Imagine that backcourt mix of talent and crazy.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

DH12 said:


> Salim Stoudamire is a better shooter than McCants and Redick.


Salim Stoudamire is a great shooter, but not with perfect form. In the end, form doesn't really matter all that much; Reggie Miller doesn't have beautiful form, in my opinion, but he's one of the best shooters in NBA history.

McCants has picture perfect form, though. If someone could start with a blank, empty NBA skill set and tell them to adopt one shooting form to start learning how to shoot with, McCants/Reddick is it. Elbow tucked, 90 degree, quick gunshot release with good arc, speed, and alignment. It's a very athletic looking shot.

For all I care, you should shoot with your elbow to your side, the ball behind your forehead and with the guiding hand on top of the ball... a lot of guys do shoot like this. If you can make all the "errors" cancel each other out, you have a "perfect" shot.

That being said, Salim does have good form, but it's typical short-guy form, not quite as bad as Iverson, but it definitely looks like Mighty Mouse, or Jason Kidd from deep. Salim has an incredibly quick release, also. 

But I think McCants' shot really is beautiful. I'm excited to see the transition into the pro game.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

DH12 said:


> Salim Stoudamire is a better shooter than McCants and Redick.


i'd say better than McCants but not Reddick


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

I think the clips are the perfect fit for McCants with an already loaded roster and just needing a bigtime scorer off the bench. He could have a Ben Gordon type impact on them next year.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Salim is probably a better shooter, but not Redick. Redick struggles in clutch time, and when he is getting hounded on defense. McCants will take a double team, and nail a game winning on both defenders.


----------



## AirBonner (May 28, 2005)

He reminds me of Lamond Murray (although the physique is different). Guys can straight up score but have some personality problems.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

He did it in PRACTICE.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

sMaK said:


> He did it in PRACTICE.


I believe the Answer summed up Practice accurately. J/K.

Skita also used to light up practices along w/ Jonathon Bender.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Anyone watching the ESPN draft preview? Steven A. Smith said when Rashad McCants worked out with the Clippers he hit 62 out of 73 three pointers, all at 25+ feet. That's insane. Any team that needs someone to shoot 3's like Denver, Cleveland, Phoenix, or Indiana would be nuts to pass him up.


Who cares. I saw Lebron hit like seven shots in a row from over 70 feet including a fadeaway. Let's see that loser McCants do that.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Yes, I was being fecetious.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

McCants won a national championship at UNC, and his team will more than likely make the playoffs next year. Let's see that loser LeBron do that.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Yes, I was being fecetious.


Fecetious = Facetious?

Or Fecetious, of a nature relating to.. feces? :uhoh:

:biggrin: just playin


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

sMaK said:


> He did it in PRACTICE.


and he does it in games. your damn point?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

If you are a good shooter, performances like the one Steven A Smith witnessed are commonplace in workouts. I watched Daniel Ewing shoot 50 NBA 3's, and only miss 3 or 4. Ersan Illyasova hit 60 to 70 % of his NBA 3's, even after some full-court agility drills that must have worn him out quite a bit. 

I still see McCants being compared to point guards, when he has no handle. The Dwyane Wade comparison is ridiculous, as McCants rarely took the ball all the way to the basket in college. Wade might just be the most unstoppable off the dribble scorer in the world. He was not a good defender in college, and was downright horrendous in the tournament. People don't respond when I bring these things up, but I would like to hear some feedback on why my claims aren't true. Something other than, "he's just a player". If that's the case, let's just draft everybody based on their college production.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JJ Redick may have better form than McCants, but it doesn't go in more often, so who cares? McCants can shoot, but he needs to go to a team that will allow him to not play any D, because he doesn't even try to.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Jonathan Watters said:


> If you are a good shooter, performances like the one Steven A Smith witnessed are commonplace in workouts. I watched Daniel Ewing shoot 50 NBA 3's, and only miss 3 or 4. Ersan Illyasova hit 60 to 70 % of his NBA 3's, even after some full-court agility drills that must have worn him out quite a bit.
> 
> I still see McCants being compared to point guards, when he has no handle. The Dwyane Wade comparison is ridiculous, as McCants rarely took the ball all the way to the basket in college. Wade might just be the most unstoppable off the dribble scorer in the world. He was not a good defender in college, and was downright horrendous in the tournament. People don't respond when I bring these things up, but I would like to hear some feedback on why my claims aren't true. Something other than, "he's just a player". If that's the case, let's just draft everybody based on their college production.


Quoting for the truth.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Jonathan Watters said:


> If you are a good shooter, performances like the one Steven A Smith witnessed are commonplace in workouts. I watched Daniel Ewing shoot 50 NBA 3's, and only miss 3 or 4. Ersan Illyasova hit 60 to 70 % of his NBA 3's, even after some full-court agility drills that must have worn him out quite a bit.
> 
> I still see McCants being compared to point guards, when he has no handle. The Dwyane Wade comparison is ridiculous, as McCants rarely took the ball all the way to the basket in college. Wade might just be the most unstoppable off the dribble scorer in the world. He was not a good defender in college, and was downright horrendous in the tournament. People don't respond when I bring these things up, but I would like to hear some feedback on why my claims aren't true. Something other than, "he's just a player". If that's the case, let's just draft everybody based on their college production.



I'm guessing you didn't watch UNC very much this season. No, he didn't take it to the rack very often, but that doesn't mean he can't. He's also very good posting up, even on players bigger than him. When he posted in college, he almost always got the basket. It's like Q. Rich, he can post up well, but didn't do it much. McCants while not the best ball handler in the world can create his own shot with ease. And even when he can't free up space, he'll still drain the shot with defenders on him. His defense is also very underrated. When he was out for 4 games late in the season UNC gave up on average 6 more points per. The second he came back the points allowed for UNC went back down to I think it was 70-something. He got steals, always locked down Hodge, and for someone 6'3/6'4 he got a mess load of big blocks, whether they be straight up, or coming from behind, or the help side. McCants is a good player, and will be a great pickup. 

Please fall to PHX.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jonathan Watters is a UNC fan. Q-Rich is 6'6, McCants is 6'3 w/ no handles.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

HKF said:


> Jonathan Watters is a UNC fan. Q-Rich is 6'6, McCants is 6'3 w/ no handles.



No handles? He may not have PG handles, but to say 'no' handles is crazy. But I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree, and see what happens with him.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

BaronMcGrady said:


> I'm guessing you didn't watch UNC very much this season. No, he didn't take it to the rack very often, but that doesn't mean he can't. He's also very good posting up, even on players bigger than him. When he posted in college, he almost always got the basket. It's like Q. Rich, he can post up well, but didn't do it much. McCants while not the best ball handler in the world can create his own shot with ease. And even when he can't free up space, he'll still drain the shot with defenders on him. His defense is also very underrated. When he was out for 4 games late in the season UNC gave up on average 6 more points per. The second he came back the points allowed for UNC went back down to I think it was 70-something. He got steals, always locked down Hodge, and for someone 6'3/6'4 he got a mess load of big blocks, whether they be straight up, or coming from behind, or the help side. McCants is a good player, and will be a great pickup.
> 
> Please fall to PHX.


I probably saw Rashad McCants play 15 times this past season. 

In the tournament, he gave up open 3 after open 3. He partially made up for his lack of defense with a nice block late in the Wisconsin game, but the only reason the Wisconsin player took the shot is because McCants had been playing off of shooters the entire game. His defense was the only reason the Badgers were in the game. Maybe he has the tools to defend, but he simply doesn't have the mentality. 

If McCants' defense is so good, why did UNC give up so many points? We know Felton and Manuel locked people down...

McCants posted people up because he doesn't have the handle to get around people facing the basket. This is a deficiency, nothing positive. Every once in a while he would get down the lane with a decent timing move, getting the ball to the rim before the defense could react. However, these moves had nothing to do with his first step. You admit he didn't drive much in college. Did he just not feel like it? Why would he start getting to the basket in the NBA when he didn't do it at UNC? As a college player, McCants' main source of offense was open 3-pointers, usually created for him by Felton. I have never seen much shot creating ability out of the guy, as a 6'4 guard (6'2 3/4 in socks) posting NBA defenders simply isn't viable.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

How do you like him now, T-Wolves fan?

:laugh:

No question McCants goes to the all-rookie team. I expect he will get consideration as ROY, too.

There were only so many touches at UNC, with all the running, not that many half-court sets. The sets they had were spread around, for May, to get Jawad a jumper, and so forth. 

To me, you are absolutely totally incorrect in your read of McCants drive ability. I think he is unstoppable on the drive. I think he will be able to step into the NBA and score on isolations against just about anybody.

Yes, his defensive focus is truly sad. It will be interesting to see how that works in Minny. Still, he blocked a ton of shots for a 2-guard, and was active hawking the ball.

When you consider that Gilchrist, Banks and Morris didn't get drafted at all, you must come to one of two conclusions about McCants.

1. His "attitude" is not nearly as bad as advertised.
2. His talent is so frighteningly overwhelming that it compensated.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Yes McCants is terrific when noone is guarding him and he doesn't have to guard anyone...So is my eight year old nephew.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

What Jonathan Watters is talking about seems directly related to his supposed attitude problems. He's very athletic, he's got long arms, why couldn't he be at least a capable defender? It all has to do with his motivation and desire, and that's what is questioned the most about this guy out of anything else. Will he fix that? Will something light a fire under him and make him start putting all of his effort into the game? We'll find out.

As far as being a ball handler or what not, he's not going to be the primary ball handler nor is he going to be asked to be one of the top options on offense. He definitely needs to work on that, but playing with a guy like Kevin Garnett is going to help your game out a lot.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

On Thre3 said:


> and he does it in games. your damn point?


I'm sure his percentage is not that high during games man.


----------

